# Kit was missing a few pieces...



## kiddo (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.waldenwoodworks.com


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 23, 2007)

How do you come up with all these brilliant and 'puzzling' pictures? Great work.

-Peter-[]


----------



## stevers (Mar 23, 2007)

I need to be using your photo/graphics program. Thats to cool.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 23, 2007)

The pictures are great, but pen turning abilities need work. The top fell off. Try using more CA glue []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 24, 2007)

Your Photoshop talent is great. Neat.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 24, 2007)

WOW! Your work is amazing!![:0][]


----------



## bob393 (Mar 30, 2007)

Kim Super as usual!


----------



## JDPens (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />The pictures are great, but pen turning abilities need work. The top fell off. Try using more CA glue []



That's funny! [] Nice job on the photography.


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 3, 2007)

That's amazing and so clever!


----------

